# Swift Kon-tiki 645



## ja5per (Mar 24, 2009)

As a happy Swift Kon-tiki 640 owner for the past 6 years, living on the outskirts of London and the dreaded LEZ requires a newer model. I am currently considering a 2005 Kon-tiki 645 but have been unsuccessful in finding any Roadtests, Reports or articles in any of my magazines. I would be most grateful for any input from owners or ex-owners for opinions on this model.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Have a look at the Mag MMM. they do a very comprehensive road test each month. You can order back copies of the road test for about 5 quid

The index is here

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/userfiles/File/MMM tests Lunar-Young.pdf

the 645 is there but its 2007 but i dont know if this is the date of the test (on a second hand van) or on a 2007 van new

Thanks
Phill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I not 100% sure but will a 2005 model be ok ??
Is the 645 rated under 3500kg ? or 3850 ?

My Autotrail 2005 fiat does not comply (or that's what they keep telling me) but it is rated above 3500kg so that may have a bearing..

Good luck.


----------

